# autophagy



## DougKenline (May 12, 2018)

great article jobo thanks!

Can autophagy be good for your health?


*What is autophagy?*

The word autophagy comes from the Greek for "self" and "phagein", which means "to eat"
It is the process by which cells degrade and recycle their components
It provides fuel for energy and building blocks for cell renewal
After infection, autophagy can destroy bacteria and viruses
Cells use autophagy to get rid of damaged proteins and organelles, to counteract the negative effects of ageing on the body.

I  think martial arts is a mindset that pertains to everything you do in life.


----------



## jobo (May 12, 2018)

DougKenline said:


> great article jobo thanks!
> 
> Can autophagy be good for your health?
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, that's explaining the potential benefits of 12\18 hour fasts combined with taking in enough Calaries s in a single meal to Give enough To allow body repair, And regenerate,not living at a starvation level of calaries, which will cause tissue to break down, which is what your doing.

Cell repair takes place to the most part, in the first 1and a half of sleep, if there are insufficient resources available, that repair will not happen. Or your body will vandalize you muscle structure in order to do so.

Extreme atheletes, well athletes in general do not put their body into starvation on a regular basis, unless they are deliberately trying to deplete their muscles %.

I frequent a cycling forum, and someone of guys are on silly diets, as every pound of muscle then can lose, is a pound less they have to move,I supposed if you spent 5000 Quid s on a bike that a pound less in weight that a 2000 quid bike , there's some logic in that? though even those diets aRe not as extreme as yours


----------

